# Unilateral Covenant in Protestant Reformed Churches



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2008)

There are a few brothers on PuritanBoard from the Protestant Reformed Churches (PRC). I would like to hear and understand the PRC position on the unilateral covenant. What is the churche's understanding of covenant theology and how does it relate to infants.


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 17, 2008)

This should give you a good primer:

The Covenant, God's Tabernacle With Men


----------



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2008)

BertMulder said:


> This should give you a good primer:
> 
> The Covenant, God's Tabernacle With Men




Thank you Bert for the information. Would all PRC hold to a bilateral covenant or a unilateral covenant?


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 17, 2008)

Unilateral. As would all the historical reformed churches.


----------

